# Original modern composition of Renaissance-style music



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

I need review/comments and constructive criticism on this piece. It feautures 3 individual voices/melodies.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds like heavy metal to me.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

It's not.

It could be that I used digital instruments though...


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

sounds nice.

i would be convinced if it came up on a renascence compilation.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

I have to just put this out there: This is not even close to Renaissance style. At least from those that I know.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Romantic Geek said:


> I have to just put this out there: This is not even close to Renaissance style. At least from those that I know.


How is it not close to renaissance style?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

mediumaevum said:


> How is it not close to renaissance style?


How long have you been studying renaissance music? How much do you know about renaissance HIP?


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> How long have you been studying renaissance music? How much do you know about renaissance HIP?


I can't read sheet music, and all of my published music is made by playing on a regular keyboard for typing or plugging in notes in PianoRoll in FL Studio.

I have never "studied" renaissance music as I can't read sheet music. However, I have heard a lot of renaissance music. In fact that is the only kind of genre (along with medieval and ancient greek music and perhaps film scores) that I listen to.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

mediumaevum said:


> I can't read sheet music, and all of my published music is made by playing on a regular keyboard for typing or plugging in notes in PianoRoll in FL Studio.
> 
> I have never "studied" renaissance music as I can't read sheet music. However, I have heard a lot of renaissance music. In fact that is the only kind of genre (along with medieval and ancient greek music and perhaps film scores) that I listen to.


I suggest that you do some music theory. Don't rely entirely on computers when creating music. The music you have written is still good, but you'd be even better after studying.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I suggest that you do some music theory. Don't rely entirely on computers when creating music. The music you have written is still good, but you'd be even better after studying.


Unfortunatly I can't study. I have no education at all.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

mediumaevum said:


> Unfortunatly I can't study. I have no education at all.


Um, I'm sure you could get a music theory teacher.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Um, I'm sure you could get a music theory teacher.


How can I pay for this? Isn't that very expensive?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

mediumaevum said:


> How can I pay for this? Isn't that very expensive?


You would earn money wouldn't you?


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You would earn money wouldn't you?


I don't earn much.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

It's a good recording, and the samples are pretty convincing. I would do something about the several pauses, which seem abrupt. Also, I'd like to hear more variation of the melody, rather than the exact same thing repeated. The long drone towards the end is a welcome change in texture.
Yes, study as much theory as you can. Find books and read them. Keep listening to music. And above all, keep making recordings. This is what artists do; they like to 'make' things. This is a very good indicator, this desire to create.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

There are a plethora of websites available that teach basic music theory (sheet music, intervals, scales, chords, etc.) for free, and I'm sure if you look hard enough, you could find more advanced ebooks for free (though possibly illegitimate) download. (I'm sure of that because I have done it myself.)


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> There are a plethora of websites available that teach basic music theory (sheet music, intervals, scales, chords, etc.) for free, and I'm sure if you look hard enough, you could find more advanced ebooks for free (though possibly illegitimate) download. (I'm sure of that because I have done it myself.)


I have tried that, but I just don't understand a single word, no matter how much I read on it, or how the theories are explained.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

mediumaevum said:


> I have tried that, but I just don't understand a single word, no matter how much I read on it, or how the theories are explained.


Have you tried looking up terms you don't understand on Wikipedia? Are you in school? If so, you could also ask your school's music teacher.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> Have you tried looking up terms you don't understand on Wikipedia? Are you in school? If so, you could also ask your school's music teacher.


I am 26 years old, and I have no education.

More than 90 % of my knowledge about music, philosophy, history and the just about everything that I have a little knowledge about are all self-taught.

I have my limits though...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

mediumaevum said:


> I am 26 years old, and I have no education.
> 
> More than 90 % of my knowledge about music, philosophy, history and the just about everything that I have a little knowledge about are all self-taught.
> 
> I have my limits though...


What type of school did you go to?


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What type of school did you go to?


Elementary school and a little high-school level, but I was unable to complete any exams.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Reviews and critiques are pretty useless if you do not have a basic working vocabulary of theory, which is how these things are discussed, and the terms in which they are discussed. You need to at least do some self-study and be less impressed with the fact you have come up with this 'all on your own.'

What you have is something minstrel / renaissance LIKE, but that is all, a somewhat pleasant 'sounds like' "À la manière de" study.

P.s. "Walter Piston: Harmony" should be the next thing you buy, before you buy three more CD's, etc. It is astonishing, in perspective, how much even those of us with little money can have available if we alter some consuming habits. One huge expense many make, and think necessary, which is not, is cable TV - readily over $1000 per year. What you want and what you have, even on a very restrained budget, often gets down to a matter of your personal priorities.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> There are a plethora of websites available that teach basic music theory (sheet music, intervals, scales, chords, etc.) for free, and I'm sure if you look hard enough, you could find more advanced ebooks for free (though possibly illegitimate) download. (I'm sure of that because I have done it myself.)


 (text filler)


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

That's not to say I don't like it, don't get me wrong. 

If anything, it's more rudimentary than Renaissance. This sounds more like the Middle Ages type of troubadour style music. I'm just suggesting that you're imitating something that isn't Renaissance. 

If you're imitating Renaissance, you're imitating Palestrina


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

PetrB said:


> Reviews and critiques are pretty useless if you do not have a basic working vocabulary of theory, which is how these things are discussed, and the terms in which they are discussed. You need to at least do some self-study and be less impressed with the fact you have come up with this 'all on your own.'
> 
> What you have is something minstrel / renaissance LIKE, but that is all, a somewhat pleasant 'sounds like' "À la manière de" study.
> 
> P.s. "Walter Piston: Harmony" should be the next thing you buy, before you buy three more CD's, etc. It is astonishing, in perspective, how much even those of us with little money can have available if we alter some consuming habits. One huge expense many make, and think necessary, which is not, is cable TV - readily over $1000 per year. What you want and what you have, even on a very restrained budget, often gets down to a matter of your personal priorities.


Piston? Man that book is ancient! I'm not saying it's bad...but there are more up-to-date things. A cheaper alternative would be Benward's "Music Theory in Practice" which would cost you about $100 for the full set. And that's pretty comprehensive and very reader friendly.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Romantic Geek said:


> That's not to say I don't like it, don't get me wrong.
> 
> If anything, it's more rudimentary than Renaissance. This sounds more like the Middle Ages type of troubadour style music. I'm just suggesting that you're imitating something that isn't Renaissance.
> 
> If you're imitating Renaissance, you're imitating Palestrina


Sorry, but I always thought that when you had 2 or more voices/melodies accompanying the soprano, with a medieval-like melody, you got renaissance.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Romantic Geek said:


> Piston? Man that book is ancient! I'm not saying it's bad...but there are more up-to-date things. A cheaper alternative would be Benward's "Music Theory in Practice" which would cost you about $100 for the full set. And that's pretty comprehensive and very reader friendly.


I like old texts


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

mediumaevum said:


> Sorry, but I always thought that when you had 2 or more voices/melodies accompanying the soprano, with a medieval-like melody, you got renaissance.


It's a little more than that. If you want, you could start a thread in the Today's Composers section asking for help and some knowledge about renaissance style. We'd gladly tell you about what to do and what not to do when imitating renaissance music.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It's a little more than that. If you want, you could start a thread in the Today's Composers section asking for help and some knowledge about renaissance style. We'd gladly tell you about what to do and what not to do when imitating renaissance music.


Thank you 

I will try to remember that.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

mediumaevum said:


> Sorry, but I always thought that when you had 2 or more voices/melodies accompanying the soprano, with a medieval-like melody, you got renaissance.


Then would this be Renaissance? :devil:


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

Sounds like secular music from the 13th/14th century, not religious renaissance music.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

If you want to learn to read music check out this website.
Its free! 
http://datadragon.com/education/reading/


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

macgeek2005 said:


> Sounds like secular music from the 13th/14th century, not religious renaissance music.


Ehm... Wasn't the renaissance secular in its very core?
Renaissance, re-birth/revival of the ancient world and the like...

The last thing I would draw connection to in regards with the Renaissance is the clerical, non-secular. The music of the renaissance was in itself secular. It is what makes up the renaissance.

Also when talking about the music of the 14th century, remember the Renaissance started in the 1350's and 1380's in Italy...


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

mediumaevum said:


> Ehm... Wasn't the renaissance secular in its very core?
> Renaissance, re-birth/revival of the ancient world and the like...
> 
> The last thing I would draw connection to in regards with the Renaissance is the clerical, non-secular. The music of the renaissance was in itself secular. It is what makes up the renaissance.
> ...


In musical style, absolutely not. If anything, many of the innovations in music were prompted by the church. This is where sadly those who know little about music confuse historical terms with musical terms...just as the Romantic Era in music didn't actually occur succinctly with the Romanticism in literature.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Romantic Geek said:


> In musical style, absolutely not. If anything, many of the innovations in music were prompted by the church. This is where sadly those who know little about music confuse historical terms with musical terms...just as the Romantic Era in music didn't actually occur succinctly with the Romanticism in literature.


What would you call secular music of the renaissance then? Like those of Praetorius, Claude Gervaise, Pierre Attaignant and the like?

The track I am refering to in the original post for instance, was inspired by the way Tourdion is made. You can't call Tourdion a medieval troubadour style music, it is a typical example of a festive Renaissance piece.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

mediumaevum said:


> Unfortunatly I can't study. I have no education at all.


That's a limiting belief. All the time you continue to believe it, it will be true (if only so that you can have the satisfaction of being right).

However, you could choose to have a different belief. You can read and write, you clearly have talent, you have a computer and other equipment. There are free resources on the internet which you will find very instructive - possibly not the first site you try - be persistent.

Walter Piston's books will be absurdly difficult for you if you can't read music. That's not to say they won't be invaluable in a few years.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

mediumaevum said:


> What would you call secular music of the renaissance then? Like those of Praetorius, Claude Gervaise, Pierre Attaignant and the like?
> 
> The track I am refering to in the original post for instance, was inspired by the way Tourdion is made. You can't call Tourdion a medieval troubadour style music, it is a typical example of a festive Renaissance piece.


It's still Renaissance, but it's in a far different style from the high Renaissance of composers like Palestrina. Early 16th century is tricky like that.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Listen to Malipiero's Gabrieliana (1971)


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

mediumaevum said:


> I need review/comments and constructive criticism on this piece. It feautures 3 individual voices/melodies.


Firstly, I congratulate you for the composition, and I advice you to keep on doing this, you have some talent 
Secondly, your composition is not what a scholar would call "polyphonic", but a typical secular instrumental music from High-Medieval Period for dances. Like someone wrote before, it has the sound of the 13-14th centuries. It may has something to do with lately Troubadours music in my opinion...


----------

